# Unknown Domain



## ho55man (Jun 6, 2007)

I have a rather bizarre situation with a system that I have never seen before, and no one here at work has seen either.

I am configuring an app to us a DNS Alias to direct it to a share.
Standard configuration.... DNS entry to resolve Target Server Name to Ip, and the Alias is configured to reslove the FQDN of the Target Server.

If you ping the DNS Alias, it is resoloved to both the DNS entry for the Target Server and its IP Address...... no problem.

If I open Explorer, <tools><map network drive> then type in the DNS Alias and select browse, the Alias is seen as a machine on the network ok, but its not under the Domain the Target Server is on. It shows as being under a Domain called "Unknown". 

If I do the same on the DC, it too resolves the DNS Alias, but correctly under the Domain the Target Server is a member of.

The outcome of this is that the app I am configuring cannot find the path it is configured to use. The only work around is to hard code the Target Server name in the app, which is less than desirable.

Any help or pointers would be appreciated, as I am now at a loss on this one.

Regards,


----------



## loesch8102 (Jun 9, 2007)

This may be a stretch but does the client need to go through a router / firewall to get to the server? Maybe something is blocking file sharing ports?


----------



## ho55man (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks for the reply.

Both the machines, the one displaying the correct Domian and the one displaying the "Unknown Domain", are both on the same subnet and Domain, so Im am certain that the problem is not with the comms hardware infrastructure. This is in a test Domain and all machines go through the same routing infrastructure.

Also, there are Trusts in place that enable other Domains that are in place to be seen in the list. For some reason, the errant display seems to add an additional Domain to the end of the list. 

I am assuming this is a Windows foible.


----------



## dukextreme (Dec 6, 2007)

Did you ever get a resolution to this problem?


----------

